# OiNK gone...



## enarky (Oct 23, 2007)

Sad day today. Same day Nintendo cracks down on piracy in China OiNK got raided and servers seized. 180000 music lovers homeless (not as bad as southern Californians, though).

http://www.ifpi.org/content/section_news/20071023.html


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2007)

Meh still got libble.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 23, 2007)

sigh I don't have membership at libble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..got any spare invites hadrian? I make sure I always seed and am all around a respectable torrent dude.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> sigh I don't have membership at libble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your PM I have one left.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

GOOD STOP PIRACY ! 

buy your music and stop complaining that you can't download illegally anymore


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 23, 2007)

If music were more expensive, I'd side with you BoneMonkey.

Too bad it'll cost my life savings to fill an 80GB ipod if there were no such thing as piracy.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> GOOD STOP PIRACY !
> 
> buy your music and stop complaining that you can't download illegally anymore


Many downloaders do buy music, in fact many stuff I've bought is by bands I've not have heard with pirating their music before hand. Why the hell should I pay good money for something that turns out to be a big pile of crap? Sure you can hear samples and what not but it doesn't give a good enough idea of what a full record sounds like on a big ass stereo.

Of course many don't buy stuff they get.

I love seeing people on hear take the high ground on piracy.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

downloading illegal music no matter what you do with it is still wrong you can try to justify it all you want but in the end your stealing 

i come here to chat in the forums and read video games news i dont download anything


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> downloading illegal music no matter what you do with it is still wrong you can try to justify it all you want but in the end your stealing
> 
> i come here to chat in the forums and read video games news i dont download anything


Well good for you, if I ever get done I can't complain.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> If music were more expensive, I'd side with you BoneMonkey.
> 
> Too bad it'll cost my life savings to fill an 80GB ipod if there were no such thing as piracy.




99 cents per song is expensive ???  if everyone download songs illegally albums wont sell and your favorite band stops making music 

same with video games


so your whole arguement is i cant afford it so its ok to pirate stuff ???


----------



## enarky (Oct 23, 2007)

This argument is bullshit and you know it.

How does Kool-Aid taste, btw?


----------



## DoS (Oct 23, 2007)

If anyone has invites to libble, I would be glad to have one, thanks.

Such a pity to be homeless of such an amazing website...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 23, 2007)

demonoid FTW!


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 23, 2007)

@osiris:  You realize that you didn't HAVE to buy an 80 gig ipod right?  You're acting like the victim.  You can afford to buy that ipod, but not the songs to fill it.  QFT

Also, I guess the whole, oink closing down thing really says a lot about invite only trackers eh?  I realize that it wasn't THE hardest tracker to get into.  But there were ALWAYS people begging for invites and it got closed. Doesn't say a whole lot about private trackers then, eh?


----------



## Harsky (Oct 23, 2007)

Heard about this on the news. At least the report went through the bother of explaining torrents and even mentioned Pirate Bay and a bunch of other torrent sites. 

Anyways, I remember a report where the UK is the biggest users of torrents for TV Shows.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Anyways, I remember a report where the UK is the biggest users of torrents for TV Shows.


Probably because we're too impatient to wait for the US ones to air over here. I do download a lot of classic stuff as well.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, I remember a report where the UK is the biggest users of torrents for TV Shows.
> ...


I think the snapping point for me was when new Family Guy was given a decent 10PM time slot. Then suddenly, SNOOKERS. TONS OF DELAYS. 

Then it got pushed to midnight. Then to BBC3. Granted Family Guy isn't a must watch show for me anymore but at that time it was infuriating.


----------



## science (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my God. I'm going to cry. This is the worst day ever. Oh my God.

If anyone has and indietorrent invite or libble, I will trade for torrentleech invite.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my god.  This day will go down as horrible.  When I saw the site this morning I freaked.

Unfortunately, it *was* inevitable.

What's gonna happen now?  Anyone have any ideas?

P.S.  I would love anyone for a Libble invite.


----------



## science (Oct 23, 2007)

I would suggest closing your bittorrent client, just in case. 

On the plus side, I can finally delete all those old, duplicate folders I had in my torrents folder, so I wouldn't accidentally change any of the data, making my torrents useless for uploading.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 23, 2007)

Tragic.  There was no place else that was as good as OiNK.  I hope the admin is okay.


----------



## science (Oct 23, 2007)

Oink has been arrested, and his work raided. Not sure about the others.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 23, 2007)

http://oinkmemorial.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh well.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 23, 2007)

I didn't use OiNK, but sucks for people who did...


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Oink has been arrested, and his work raided. Not sure about the others.


Are you high right now?


----------



## Hit (Oct 23, 2007)

Usenet is better anyway


----------



## ianz (Oct 23, 2007)

kind of lame to pay for something illigal, when its illigal you might aswell just download it ehh?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 23, 2007)

OiNK.......never heard of it


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> downloading illegal music no matter what you do with it is still wrong you can try to justify it all you want but in the end your stealing
> 
> i come here to chat in the forums and read video games news i dont download anything



If you feel that strongly about it, you should know your sleeping with the enemy, that's the whole point of modchips and flashcarts, there's hundreds more 'self righteous' gaming communities.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honour among thieves...


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Oct 23, 2007)

I will miss OiNK. One of the best trackers imo. sucks!


----------



## science (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oink has been arrested, and his work raided. Not sure about the others.
> ...



http://www.thisisthenortheast.co.uk/displa...gal_website.php


----------



## science (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ianz @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> kind of lame to pay for something illigal, when its illigal you might aswell just download it ehh?



No, the authorities got that wrong. It was a free site, and users donated to it, to cover the costs of servers, not so the owner could gain profit.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seja_8 @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> ...


The 24 year old wasn't the owner, and his name wasn't OiNK.


----------



## science (Oct 23, 2007)

I know his name wasn't Oink, it was his username on this site. And if it wasn't the owner, then who was it?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I know his name wasn't Oink, it was his username on this site. And if it wasn't the owner, then who was it?


Not sure. But the owner of the site didn't bother posting with it, since he would fear things like this happening.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> lol




haha, awesome.


----------



## science (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Cairpre @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, maybe not awesome, but it did make me chuckle.


----------



## nileyg (Oct 24, 2007)

So... should I be worried right now?...


----------



## blue99 (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn, and I was so close to put my ratio to 1.00
Anyone have any libble invites?


----------



## nileyg (Oct 24, 2007)

Lol, Tl killed their invite system after this happened.
But really... am I the only one a little worried?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> So... should I be worried right now?...



Nuh. Lots of file sharing websites have been taken down by the authorities but no users have ever been investigated.


----------



## science (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Lol, Tl killed their invite system after this happened.
> But really... am I the only one a little worried?



Noticed that too. Definitely not just a coincidence.


----------



## nileyg (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This site has been closed as a result of a criminal investigation by IFPI, BPI,
> Cleveland Police and the Fiscal Investigation Unit of the Dutch Police (FIOD ECD) into
> suspected illegal music distribution.
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Oct 24, 2007)

100,000+ peoples' lives are ruined


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

I just wish they put the forums back up, I miss my OiNK potheads unite! thread.  I checked that thing 3-4 times a day.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah they always post that to create spin, hype and ti make you scared. The same thing always gets posted when they raid. You are in no danger of getting in trouble.

here's a link for anybody that is worried: http://enjoys.it/2007/10/23/some-facts-and...-oink-takedown/


----------



## phoood (Oct 24, 2007)

Never forget.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys asking for Libble invites,

Just go to their irc chat #libble.com-invites and you can eventually get one.  I was in for about 5 minutes before I got mine.


----------



## h8uthemost (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been in Libble for a while. Glad I held onto that account. It will probably be the next Oink. Either them or IndieTorrents. That is if IndieTorrents allows other than indie music.

This is definitely a sad day. There will never be another music tracker like Oink. That site had such a strict quality control. No transcodes, nothing under 192kbps. It was great.

Oh well, I'm glad my other high level trackers hasn't been touched(RevTT, Bitmetv, Blackcats, etc, etc, etc...)

EDIT: And for all of you that had an Oink account, if you haven't done this yet, change your passwords now at your other sites. I didn't even think about this until I saw the front page at Bitmetv. They're telling all their members to change their password if you shared the same password as your Oink account.

So go around and change all your passes. I even changed my passkey's, just to be on the safe side, lol. I'm sure the feds got all are emails and passwords at Oink.


----------

